# Momentane Umleitung von sto.buffed.de



## ZAM (8. April 2012)

Hallo STO-Community,

aufgrund einer technischen Prüfung, müssen wir sto.buffed.de zur Zeit umleiten und vollständig deaktivieren. 
Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.

Gruß


----------



## darksilver1 (26. April 2012)

Nur so als Info, die Weiterleitung geht z.Z. (26.04 14:45) nicht. Man landet auf ne 403 Seite.



> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /board/content/ on this server.



Link war http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/201-star-trek-online/


----------

